# line out: passive/active speakers



## wiwazevedo

Do line out jacks only work with active speakers (amplified) or can they work with passive and my sound card is just not working.  This is probably a really stupid question but I want to make sure its not a problem with my sound card before I buy amped speakers.


----------



## diduknowthat

It works with passive speakers, the speakers just won't be as loud.


----------



## wiwazevedo

thats what I thought.
It had always been that way with every one of my other computers
i get no sound whatsoever out of my passive speakers.
im using the on board sound card from the mobo in my sig. 
I have all the newest drivers and everything its just not workign at all.
all the inputs work liek the mic and line in. just the line out i get zero sound


----------



## PunterCam

So, are you going straight into passive speakers from the sound card? Is there an amp in the loop?


----------



## wiwazevedo

there is no amp.  I wasnt intending on using these speakers permanently but I dont have anything better at the moment. and I get no sound at all out of them


----------



## diduknowthat

Make sure the line isn't muted. You might also have to set line-out to default in the sound control panel, and then restart w/e music playing program you're using.


----------



## PunterCam

Passive speakers need an amp, you won't get anything out of them running a cable directly from the sound card. 

Either find a cheap integrated amp or get those active speakers 

(for general reference: passive speakers need an external amplifier to produce sound, active speakers have the amplifiers built into the speaker casing)


----------



## wiwazevedo

im getting mixed responses haha
That makes sense that passive speakers need an amp but Im pretty sure I have been able to use these speakers on other computers and they hve worked fine.  Im not sure if it was because there was somethign different about the sound card or if I plugged it into the headphone jack or whatever.  When I plug them into the headphone jack I can hear the sound but its very soft.  
I couldnt find where to set the line-out jack to default in the sound control panel as "didyouknowthat" suggested.


----------



## PunterCam

wiwazevedo said:


> im getting mixed responses haha
> That makes sense that passive speakers need an amp but Im pretty sure I have been able to use these speakers on other computers and they hve worked fine.  Im not sure if it was because there was somethign different about the sound card or if I plugged it into the headphone jack or whatever.  When I plug them into the headphone jack I can hear the sound but its very soft.
> I couldnt find where to set the line-out jack to default in the sound control panel as "didyouknowthat" suggested.



Do these speakers have a power switch on them? If they do, then they're active speakers, and should work plugged directly into the soundcard.

If they have no switch on them, and just have the cable from the soundcard plugged into them (ie, no power cable to speakers) then they are passive. The signal produced by any sound card is nowhere near loud enough to drive passive speakers directly.

If you can hear the buzz from tapping the mini-jack from the speakers on your palm (while switched on, if they have a power switch), then they're active, and the problem is one with your soundcard/drivers. Plug the speakers into an ipod or similar to check they're working. 

To check the sound card is working, plug a set of headphones directly into the same lineout port you've been using on the soundcard - they'll be deafening, so don't wear them at the time (be certain you're not plugging into a line-in, or mic-in or something, obviously you won't hear anything if you are). 

Then use your skills of deduction.


----------



## wiwazevedo

PunterCam said:


> Do these speakers have a power switch on them? If they do, then they're active speakers, and should work plugged directly into the soundcard.
> 
> If they have no switch on them, and just have the cable from the soundcard plugged into them (ie, no power cable to speakers) then they are passive. The signal produced by any sound card is nowhere near loud enough to drive passive speakers directly.
> 
> If you can hear the buzz from tapping the mini-jack from the speakers on your palm (while switched on, if they have a power switch), then they're active, and the problem is one with your soundcard/drivers. Plug the speakers into an ipod or similar to check they're working.
> 
> To check the sound card is working, plug a set of headphones directly into the same lineout port you've been using on the soundcard - they'll be deafening, so don't wear them at the time (be certain you're not plugging into a line-in, or mic-in or something, obviously you won't hear anything if you are).
> 
> Then use your skills of deduction.



no i know for a fact that they are passive. I am just getting mixed responses for if they will work or not.  Im getting a speaker system for christmas so I'l make due with headphones for now


----------



## Beyond

wiwazevedo said:


> Do line out jacks only work with active speakers (amplified) or can they work with passive and my sound card is just not working.  This is probably a really stupid question but I want to make sure its not a problem with my sound card before I buy amped speakers.



Line out jacks send an analog signal.

Depending on what speakers you're getting for Christmas, you may be defeating the purpose of what you're getting by connecting your computer's sound card's analog source into whatever is powering your new speakers.

If you're getting a new receiver which has built in amps and DACs (Digital to Analog converters), you'll want to utilize the DACs in the external equipment you're buying.  

Let me know exactly what speakers you're getting for Christmas and I can help you further.  

-Matt


----------



## wiwazevedo

The soundcard  on the motherboard doesnt work.  I plugged it into the same receiver that I have my home theater system plugged into so I know its not the receivers problem.  I put in an old creative sb card that I had laying around and it works fine.  How do I deal with Gigabyte?


----------

